# muffler question



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

my friend said if i cut open my muffler and take all that crap out of it and weld it back together it would sound pretty loud, has anyone ever done this. do you guys think it would effect anything.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes it will unless you have a turbo


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i have a turbo. so the volume wont change then ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah it's going to be louder but not as loud as a car that doesn't have a turbo. A turbocharger acts like a muffler it just doesn't work very well


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

u think i should do it or not. is it that much of a difference.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yes it is a big difference. I am just saying if you put a NA with straight pipes and a Turbo with straight pipes next to each other and crank them up the turbo is going to be quieter


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i think im gonna do it, does this make the turbo sound louder too? this wouldnt effect emissions right?


----------



## TurboX (Sep 20, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i think im gonna do it, does this make the turbo sound louder too? this wouldnt effect emissions right?


What benefit is this Expensive mod going to do for you except get you defected?

Why dont you get a larger exhaust system with legal mufflers that will give you the benefit of better response and more power??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

TurboX said:


> What benefit is this Expensive mod going to do for you except get you defected?
> 
> Why dont you get a larger exhaust system with legal mufflers that will give you the benefit of better response and more power??


I guess just for the louder sound. It's not going to mess with emissions but it might put you over the legal decimal limit. I'm not sure


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i was just wondering because my friends can do it for free.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Go ahead and do it and do some budget mods. If your just looking for a louder sound go for it.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

its not illegal or anything is it ?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> its not illegal or anything is it ?


Technically yes it is; but if a cop pulls you over for the noise and sees the muffler he probably will not know you have done that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Technically it is illegal because you are running a straight pipe but it is a muffler. Just not a very good one


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

too much hassle ill just save up and get a borla or something.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude, just take your exhaust completely off! Thats what I did and its sweet! youll have people asking you if its a v-8 conversion all day long plus you can hear the turbo spool like crazy! It really is cool!


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> dude, just take your exhaust completely off! Thats what I did and its sweet! youll have people asking you if its a v-8 conversion all day long plus you can hear the turbo spool like crazy! It really is cool!


Hell Ya......


----------

